# West Midland IHS meeting - 17/1/2009



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Just heads up West Midlands branch of IHS are having a meeting at Proteus Reptile Trust, Brockwood Animal Sanctuary, Catholic Lane, Sedgley, Dudley, DY3 3YE. The meeting room is on the first floor of the main building. Access and parking via staff entrance. The doors are open from 7.30pm and the lecture commences at around 8pm. Anyone with an interest in reptiles and amphibians is welcome to attend the monthly meetings; you don't have to be a member of the I.H.S. *

*Hopefully see you all there! Im going to wear t-shirt that makes me stand out.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

CANCELLED!

Due to lack of water/electricity/martian fluff at Proteus.

Next meeting, 3rd Saturday of February.


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

dont get your hopes up lol


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

OOOOhhhhhh good job I searched on this thread.... otherwise would have turned up there later...:lol2: Thanks for the heads up!!: victory: :2thumb:


----------

